

Take the Linux Filesystem Tour - giis
http://tuxradar.com/content/take-linux-filesystem-tour/

======
mdf
The man pages[1][2][3] for the hier command on various BSDs are also
worthwhile reads if you want to familiarize yourself with *NIX directory
structures in general.

[1]
[http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=hier](http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=hier)

[2] [http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-
bin/man.cgi?query=hier](http://www.openbsd.org/cgi-bin/man.cgi?query=hier)

[3] [http://netbsd.gw.com/cgi-bin/man-cgi?hier](http://netbsd.gw.com/cgi-
bin/man-cgi?hier)

~~~
hiphopyo
Absolutely gorgeous. [2] in particular.

------
bbanyc
A lot of this is driven by historical concerns of large institutional
installations that don't really apply to most Linux users today. We're set up
for the possibility that /usr is a read-only NFS share for use by multiple
processor architectures. This is an increasingly rare scenario, but it's the
justification for why /var was split from /usr and /usr/share was split from
/usr/lib.

------
erpellan
It's bordering on unreadable at the moment. Turns out you can't just slam a
bunch of advertising markup on top of a web page and assume it all works fine.
Who knew.

------
rational_indian
A good introduction to the Linux file system hierarchy for the uninitiated.
Thanks for sharing.

~~~
rodgerd
Sort of. It doesn't really cover the unification of / and /usr binaries and
libraries that's ongoing.

~~~
kzrdude
That's only Fedora/RedHat though. I'd love to see that in Debian, but there is
no movement towards it yet.

------
dsyph3r
The design of the website is awful. Its very difficult to read the content.

~~~
bhauer
I am not a fan of the Linux default directory structure.

But this web site's design? I see black sans-serif paragraphs of text on a
white background. Plain, yes. Maybe a bit too plain. But awful?

~~~
dsyph3r
That's not what I see...
[http://oi57.tinypic.com/205rx9i.jpg](http://oi57.tinypic.com/205rx9i.jpg)

~~~
erpellan
When overlay adverts go horribly, horribly wrong...

~~~
JetSpiegel
That image is from tinypic, that's even worse!

